

Show HN: PrettyPrintGmail, Chrome Extension to clean up printing for emails - skaul
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/pretty-print-gmail/gdanfldekhdgkbmdoeapbgbcpfglkflg

======
panopticon
I've always been surprised/baffled by the fact that you need to click the
print icon in Gmail to get a reasonable print output. Does anyone know why
they don't use a print stylesheet or something similar to allow printing
straight from the conversation view? Too many of my colleagues print straight
from the conversation page resulting in ugly printouts and wasted paper.

~~~
skaul
Same, which is why I made this. It would be nice if I could override the Ctrl
+ P command while on an email, but I don't think I can, so I went with Alt + P
to pretty print.

